# cyclechat phone app



## Big boy (29 Jul 2012)

Hi all when i first logged in here a box came up. It said cyclechat had a phone app.
I clicked ignore but would now like to try it.
Where can i find it please people.


----------



## Norm (29 Jul 2012)

CC itself doesn't have an app, but you might have seen a pop up for tapatalk. Using tapatalk might make reading and posting easier, it's available in app store and it's, IIRC, £2 for a download.


----------



## defy-one (29 Jul 2012)

Tapatalk cost £0.69 from the iPhone AppStore and is free on android. I use it all the time for my forums


----------



## Norm (29 Jul 2012)

defy-one said:


> I use it all the time for my forums


As you might guess, I don't.  I'm sure it was a couple of quid when I last looked.


----------



## FatherCrowe (3 Aug 2012)

Downloaded tapatalk, looks ok for mobile use.


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Aug 2012)

Been using it for a while on my phone, but TBH it's pretty crashy IME. There was a recent update that seemed to improve things, but this past few days mine has been crashing again fairly often


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Aug 2012)

I use Tapatalk on my S3 and apart from the odd glitch when they mess up an update I have never had any problems with it on Andriod, however when I used it on my Blackberry that was a whole other matter it was slow and most of the time didnt work at all.


----------



## Shaun (3 Aug 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> Blimey! It comes up as €2.49 in the Android Play store - do they think I'm made of money?


 
Is there a "lite" version?


----------

